# Japan stealth jet prototype set to fly whenever



## HavokFour (8 Mar 2011)

*Japan stealth jet prototype set to fly in 2014 eventually*​
Read more...



> TOKYO – Japan is looking to join the United States, China and Russia with a stealth fighter that senior Japanese air force officials say can be ready for a prototype test flight in just three years, significantly upping the ante in the intensifying battle for air superiority in the Pacific.
> 
> The prototype will likely be able to fly in 2014, Lt. Gen. Hideyuki Yoshioka, director of air systems development at Japan's Ministry of Defense, said in an interview with The Associated Press.
> 
> ...



_title changed to reflect current events_


----------



## HavokFour (8 Mar 2011)

Mitsubishi ATD-X


----------



## Veiledal (8 Mar 2011)

are we sure those aren't just screen shots from top gun


----------



## opp550 (9 Mar 2011)

Why build stealth fighters when you already have mechs, ninjas and Godzilla?


----------



## CougarKing (16 Aug 2014)

At least one source says the test flight date will be in January 2015. Let's wait and see how this turns out...



> Defense News
> 
> *When Will Japan's Prototype Fighter Fly?*
> Aug. 16, 2014 - 10:55AM   |  By AARON MEHTA and AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> ...



Meanwhile...

*Japanese MoD denies reports of 2015 first flight for ATD-X prototype* 

[IHS Janes] - 12 August 2014




Officials have refused to confirm when the ATD-X is scheduled to take its maiden flight. Source: TRDI

<snipped>


> The Japanese Ministry of Defense (MoD)'s Technical Research and Development Institute (TRDI) and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) have both dismissed news reports that the Advanced Technology Demonstrator-X (ATD-X) fighter prototype will make its maiden flight in January 2015.







The ATD-X fighter is being built by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) in co-operation with the Japanese Ministry of Defense's Technical Research and Development Institute (TRDI). (TRDI)

<snipped>


> The ATD-X, also known as 'Shinshin' meaning 'Spirit of the heart', is being built by MHI's plant at Komaki Minami in Nagoya. It has been designed to be a stealthy air-superiority fighter with enhanced manoeuvrability. The MoD will use it to research advanced technologies and system integration, after which it plans to produce a 'sixth-generation' fighter encompassing i3 (informed, intelligent and instantaneous) concepts and counter-stealth capabilities.
> 
> Meanwhile, the TRDI on 12 August released four photographs of the ATD-X taken on 8 May. In the images, some parts of the landing gear and exhaust slots have been blurred.







The ATD-X prototype will be used to assess whether to move ahead with an indigenous 'sixth-generation' fighter to replace the Mitsubishi F-2. (TRDI)
-




The prototype is being built at MHI's Komaki Minami plant in Nagoya. (TRDI)


----------



## George Wallace (16 Aug 2014)

001

Deja vu of the Avro Arrow roll-outs.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Aug 2014)

Looks like an updated and stealthier version of Mitsubishi's F-15 model.

Accounting for the engines, I don't see any room for internally carried "bullets". That would cut down on stealth by itself, would it not?


----------



## CougarKing (11 Jan 2015)

Perhaps the title of this thread should be changed since the prototype still hasn't flown yet?

Janes



> *Japan's ATD-X first flight delayed by software glitch*
> 
> IHS Jane's 360 | 8 January 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jan 2015)

funny how the forward landing gear cover and opening/sensor on the top are fuzzed out.


----------



## CougarKing (9 Apr 2015)

First flight hopefully this summer?

National Interest



> *Watch Out, China: Japan Readies Test of New Stealth Fighter Jet*
> 
> Japan is preparing to test its first ever domestically built stealth fighter jet, Chinese and Taiwanese media are reporting.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (4 Jan 2016)

An update:

Anticipation grows for February:

Diplomat



> *Japan’s 5th Generation Stealth Fighter to Make Maiden Flight in Early 2016
> 
> According to Japan’s Defense Ministry, the maiden flight will be preceded by taxiing and ground trials.*
> L1001025
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (23 Feb 2016)

The ATD-X as the replacement for Japan's F-2/licensed home-built F16?

Defense Industry Daily



> *Lockheed & Mitsubishi’s F-2 Fighter may be replaced with ATD-X*
> Feb 12, 2016
> The F-2’s increased range is very useful to Japan, given their need to cover large land and maritime areas. Nevertheless, a combination of design decisions and meddling from Washington ensured that these fighters ended up costing almost as much as a twin-engine F-15J Eagle, without delivering the same performance. As a result, production ended early, and the 2011 tsunami made Japan’s fleet even smaller. The remaining fleet will continue to receive upgrades, in order to keep them combat capable for many years to come. ...
> 
> ...



Plus here's info on the progress on repairing tsunami-damaged F-2s on these links: US Air Force, Japan MOD


----------



## CougarKing (11 Mar 2016)

An update:

Diplomat



> *Japan’s New 5th Generation Stealth Fighter Jet Doing Well in Tests
> 
> The aircraft will have its first test-flight in a few weeks, according to Japanese officials.*
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (22 Apr 2016)

Now that they've finally done it, the next question that needs to be asked is whether they will mass produce it as opposed to the F-35?

Aviationist



> *Japan’s X-2 “Shinshin” indigenous stealth jet makes first flight*
> Apr 22 2016 -
> By David Cenciotti
> The first Japanese stealth jet made its maiden flight.
> ...


----------

